# Google - Unterseitenansicht



## chmee (23. November 2007)

Moin Freitagskinder,

Wann wird eine Seite im Suchergebnis mit solchen Unterthemen angezeigt ?

Beispiel:
1und1 Ergebnis 1.Stelle : http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=1und1&meta=

Ist das eine Sache der Gliederung auf dem eigenen Webspace oder wird so
etwas bezahlt ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Sinac (23. November 2007)

AFAIK wird sowas bezahlt.


----------



## stain (23. November 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> AFAIK wird sowas bezahlt.



Meinte ich auch mal gehört zu haben.


----------



## chmee (1. April 2008)

Ich hol den mal aus der Versenkung raus, da ich gesehen habe, das auch Tortillas.de äh Tutorials.de solche Untergliederung zeigt. Hat jemand der Admins/Mods eine Antwort, welche das oben Gesagte bestätigt oder falsifiziert ?

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (20. November 2008)

Ich hol diesen Thread nochmal aus der Versenkung. Die obige Frage wiederholend :

Kann Dominik oder jemand vom Team bestätigen, dass für diese Unterseitenansicht gezahlt werden muss, oder sollte der Seitenaufbau einer gewissen Konvention folgen ?

Habe diese Aussage im Netz gefunden :
http://www.forum.angeklickt.net/viewtopic__t18557.php

mfg chmee


----------

